# New beans or old



## rmwkenefeck (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello all

I wondered what people view was on freash roasted vs week or 2 old beans for espresso.

I was under the impression until recently that fresh beans are best (given a day or two for the co2 to reduce) but Reiss of londinium told me otherwise (and he should know!)

He waits 7-14 days before using his beans.

What does everyone else do?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I would usually wait 7 days before opening for best results.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

rmwkenefeck said:


> Hello all
> 
> I wondered what people view was on freash roasted vs week or 2 old beans for espresso.
> 
> ...


I thought 2-3 days was enough to degas, past 14 days is getting stale. Though, half of the time mine only get to rest a day.

http://www.home-barista.com/home-roasting/what-else-is-going-on-during-coffee-resting-t15882.html

http://www.home-barista.com/home-roasting/your-post-roasting-routine-t19838.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I usually start 2 days after roast. Some coffee's seem to work better fresher and dull out after ~8 days, others I find really begin to shine maybe 8 days after roast.

The only way to tell is to experiment!


----------



## winchester coffee school (Nov 27, 2012)

For Espresso Roast, they are usually best left for 6-8 days, although our Synergy blend has been hitting a sweet spot around day 14........all roasts will differ.

If using beans for filter/pour over 3-4 days is sually a good starting point.

Ive had some amazing espresso from 18 day old Colombian Supremo.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

This is also interesting.

http://blackbearcoffee.com/resources/81


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I usually start 2 days after roast. Some coffee's seem to work better fresher and dull out after ~8 days, others I find really begin to shine maybe 8 days after roast.
> 
> The only way to tell is to experiment!


Totally agree


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I prefer beans that are best as darker roasts. I try to wait 7/10 days after roasting but more often than I like I need to use after 3/5 days.

Always working on it to try to get ahead of demand.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

ronsil said:


> I prefer beans that are best as darker roasts. I try to wait 7/10 days after roasting but more often than I like I need to use after 3/5 days.
> 
> Always working on it to try to get ahead of demand.


It's interesting, the lighter beans I really find suffer from co2 in the first few days, with already the floral, lighter notes amplified by a big chunk of co2 crema, makes them a little unpleasant.

If you can keep 3-5 days ahead of demand, that isn't bad, I tend to have an.. Oh crap, i'm nearly out of beans moment and just roast.

Would love to see how a hottop vs the air driven gene influences flavours too, I know the gene isn't ideal for darker roasts.


----------



## rmwkenefeck (Nov 25, 2012)

Interesting stuff - thanks for the comments - It sounds like with most things coffee there is not hard and fast rule its just what ever suits a particular application.

Out of interest what sort of effect would expect to see in a coffee which is drunk too early? Reiss said Jangly which I thought was a great descriptor!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

rmwkenefeck said:


> Interesting stuff - thanks for the comments - It sounds like with most things coffee there is not hard and fast rule its just what ever suits a particular application.
> 
> Out of interest what sort of effect would expect to see in a coffee which is drunk too early? Reiss said Jangly which I thought was a great descriptor!


Big chunks of foam, looks like crema but you can see it's slightly more like foam.

Tastes, as you'd expect, sour and acidic, dominates most of the coffee flavour.


----------

